

Show HN: VoxLords – My latest WebGL Chrome Experiment - nergal
https://www.chromeexperiments.com/experiment/voxlords

======
thedufer
There are slowly-rotating objects that it seems like I should be able to pick
up or something? But I can't. I assume this is related to the fact that I have
no idea how to beat the first level (I defeated all enemies and went to the
princess). Not sure if this is supposed to happen, but I also can walk through
the cage around her and some other objects (castle-looking thing).

~~~
nergal
Shoot the cage (after all enemies are dead) to save the princess. The powerups
can be shot to gain content.

------
Fogest
My mouse didn't seem to lock to the game window so I could only turn so far
before my mouse hit the edge of the screen. Other than that it is a cool game
to play around with!

~~~
nergal
Did you click "Allow" when it asks to look the pointer? (seems to work in FF
and Chrome)

~~~
Fogest
Ah okay, I notice it now that you point it out. Was hard to notice the small
popup while I was focused on looking at the game not the little window above
it that popped up :/

------
krylon
Looks like fun. (FWIW, seems to work in Firefox on OSX.)

Unfortunately, using WASD for movement is very uncomfortable for me, because I
am left-handed and use the mouse with my left hand.

~~~
nergal
Yes, I'm aware of the WASD trouble for some people and I've noted this for
future development of both new games and possible updates for this game.
Thanks for your input!

~~~
arcatek
Could you please support ZQSD (azerty keyboards)? You just have to alias Z=W,
and Q=A.

It's a very simple thing, but almost no web game does it, which makes them
unplayable on many computers. I shouldn't have to switch my keyboard layout to
use a website :(

~~~
anon4
Your fault for using a nonstandard layout. Next you'll complain, that it
doesn't work when you disable javascript.

~~~
arcatek
It's a french standard. Every french/belgian keyboard is AZERTY-based.

You don't HAVE to support it, but accessibility is nice, especially when it
comes at virtually no cost except awareness (it is not supported because
people don't know it exists).

